# US Cutter Laser Point Cutter: want feedback, any reviews??



## HesAWhore (Jan 4, 2010)

So any in-depth review of the US Cutter Laserpoint? I've searched the site long and hard, but see no conclusive reviews on this machine and its contour cutting capabilities. Most important, accuracy contour cutting vinyl and printed inkjet transfers. Thanks so much.



Chani said:


> I wanted to last week, but I got busy with jobs.
> 
> I plan on working with it starting hopefully today.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Graphtec CE5000, Roland GX-24, US Cutter LaserPoint: Contour Cutting (Print & Cut)*

Chani's original post was almost 2 years ago and I have not seen her on the forum for sometime. I am not aware of any indepth review of the laser point. Maybe someone can up date this


----------



## HesAWhore (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Graphtec CE5000, Roland GX-24, US Cutter LaserPoint: Contour Cutting (Print & Cut)*

Yeah, I discovered this thread quite recently, saw that mention was made of an in-depth review of the Laserpoint, and read the whole thing only to discover that the Laserpoint was never actually reviewed. Major buzzkill. 

Seeing that quite a few folks here seem to own them, I was hopeful of finding some comprehensive info from fine folks in the trenches.



charles95405 said:


> Chani's original post was almost 2 years ago and I have not seen her on the forum for sometime. I am not aware of any indepth review of the laser point. Maybe someone can up date this


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, uh, hesawhore (no offense intended)... I just moved your request out to it's own thread with a clear title, so that anyone with any information on this cutter, specifically, will be able to find your request more easily. Best wishes. PS: Us cutter also has a forum, and if you get no feedback here, you may find some feedback there. Good luck.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: Graphtec CE5000, Roland GX-24, US Cutter LaserPoint: Contour Cutting (Print & Cut)*



HesAWhore said:


> So any in-depth review of the US Cutter Laserpoint? I've searched the site long and hard, but see no conclusive reviews on this machine and its contour cutting capabilities. Most important, accuracy contour cutting vinyl and printed inkjet transfers. Thanks so much.


Sorry, I have not seen any in depth reviews for the Laserpoint on this forum. I have a LP24 that I use mostly for cutting transfer vinyl. I am very happy with the performance of this inexpensive cutter. I have also learned how to use the contour cut feature using Signcut Pro. I have achieved good accuracy with contour cutting by creating an extra layer in Illustrator to send to the cutter after I have printed my graphic. For best contour cut results add registration marks to your print ready graphic in your vector drawing program, then add a cutting layer that outlines the graphic with a cutting mask. If image needs to be mirrored also do this in vector program before sending to the cutter. It may take a bit of trial and error, but now I am very comfortable making a contour cut file. The accuracy of the contour cut using this method is quite impressive. After getting the hang of it, it will take approximately a minute to make the cut file.

The biggest problem I had with the LP24, was communication issues. It ships with a USB cable and a serial data cable. Since I use a newer dedicated laptop for the cutter, I am forced to use the USB connection. I had intermittent success with the included driver for the USB set up, so I bought a USB to serial adapter cable that solved all my problems (about $20.00) 
Hope this helps with your decision making process.


----------



## HesAWhore (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Graphtec CE5000, Roland GX-24, US Cutter LaserPoint: Contour Cutting (Print & Cut)*

Thanks. I did check the US Cutter forum...nothing really useful yet, but I'm still digging.



HesAWhore said:


> Yeah, I discovered this thread quite recently, saw that mention was made of an in-depth review of the Laserpoint, and read the whole thing only to discover that the Laserpoint was never actually reviewed. Major buzzkill.
> 
> Seeing that quite a few folks here seem to own them, I was hopeful of finding some comprehensive info from fine folks in the trenches.


----------



## HesAWhore (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Graphtec CE5000, Roland GX-24, US Cutter LaserPoint: Contour Cutting (Print & Cut)*

Thank you for the info, JV...saw your post right after I posted my last response...I'm a liiiittle closer to pulling the trigger on an LP24 now.



Nvr2Old said:


> Sorry, I have not seen any in depth reviews for the Laserpoint on this forum. I have a LP24 that I use mostly for cutting transfer vinyl. I am very happy with the performance of this inexpensive cutter. I have also learned how to use the contour cut feature using Signcut Pro. I have achieved good accuracy with contour cutting by creating an extra layer in Illustrator to send to the cutter after I have printed my graphic. For best contour cut results add registration marks to your print ready graphic in your vector drawing program, then add a cutting layer that outlines the graphic with a cutting mask. If image needs to be mirrored also do this in vector program before sending to the cutter. It may take a bit of trial and error, but now I am very comfortable making a contour cut file. The accuracy of the contour cut using this method is quite impressive. After getting the hang of it, it will take approximately a minute to make the cut file.
> 
> The biggest problem I had with the LP24, was communication issues. It ships with a USB cable and a serial data cable. Since I use a newer dedicated laptop for the cutter, I am forced to use the USB connection. I had intermittent success with the included driver for the USB set up, so I bought a USB to serial adapter cable that solved all my problems (about $20.00)
> Hope this helps with your decision making process.


----------



## moe_szys1ak (Jun 16, 2008)

There's a full review available on the Signforums website by Kimon:

Long Overdue Plotter Review - Signforums.com


----------



## christinew (Feb 28, 2010)

I AM NEW WITH THIS US CUTTER 24 INCH LAZER, BUT I DID GET IT TO WORK AND I DID A
CONTOUR CUT WITH A J PEG PICTURE AND ALSO I DID DO A VINYL NAME CUT OUT. I FOUND BRANDON WITH US CUTTERS WAS VERY HELPFUL. I DID ALL THIS IN SIGN BLAZER. IF YOU WANT ME TO EXPLAIN TO YOU PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected] and I WILL EMAIL WHAT I LEARNED THAT WORKED FOR ME.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

For the price the Laserpoint is not a bad cutter. The one that we used is the 24 inch cutter. Here are a few important observations on this cutter:

1) Does not have a material sensor. This means that instead of the machine automatically reading the media left to right, you are required to input this information, so that the cutter knows how wide the material you are working with is.

2) Contour cutting is done by using the red laser on the machine to line up your blade with crop marks. It does not have an optic eye.

3) There is not a way to set this cutter up as a printer in windows in order to send directly from say Corel Draw. You have to use Flexi or the supplied software SignBlazer Elements to drive the cutter for example.

Best Regards.


----------

